# College Football Week 6



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

*Ranked Matchups*

#9 Tennessee(-6.5) at #8 Texas A&M - I'll Take TAMU to win

#1 Alabama (-13.5) at #16 Arkansas - I'll take Arkansas to upset the tide. This is a typical Alabama Loss

#25 Virginia Tech at #17 North Carolina (-2.5) - I'll take Carolina to win

#23 Florida State at #10 Miami (-2.5) - I'll take Miami and I bet Georgia is feeling pretty down about he success of the canes.

*Local Matchups*

Arizona at #24 Utah (-9) - I do not think Utah covers, but wins.

BYU at Michigan State (-6) - I think MSU covers and wins.

Utah State (-6) at Colorado State - I do not like USU covers, but they pull out a close one.

*Upset Picks*

#21 Colorado at USC (-4.5) - I think that USC covers and wins.

Washington State vs #15 Stanford (- 8.5) - I like Washington State to win.

LSU (-2.5) at #18 Florida - I think the Florida wins.

Air Force (-10.5) at Wyoming - I like Wyoming to at least cover and potentially pull it out late, which is a surprise - because Wyoming Football.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> *Ranked Matchups*
> 
> #9 Tennessee(-6.5) at #8 Texas A&M - I'll Take TAMU to win
> 
> ...


One of the Sunday afternoon sports shows on TV said that Ariz has been the Ute's constant spoiler. So it should be a very good game.

There is only one college game each year that I care much about though -- Navy vs Army.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

When are you guys going to learn. LSU fired less Miles. LSU by 20 over the lizards in the swamp. Bobby Bouchée lives again !!! I think TN tops TAM. Both have been lucky more than good but TN seems to have a whole box of rabbit's feet they bring to the game. Bama takes Arkansas without any trouble. North Carolina wins easy and the FSU Miami is going to be interesting. FSU is toast, season over, done and disappointed...Miami is still undefeated. If FSU shows up with a chip to play for they'll win if they don't Miami will take them. I think Utah rebounds and wins handily...as for BYU Michican State...another situation where Michigan State's season is done, I call this one a toss up and it could go either way especially if Detmer and Sitaki get their craniums out of their anuses and play Mangum.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Ranked Matchups

#9 Tennessee(-6.5) at #8 Texas A&M - I'll Take TAMU to win 

#1 Alabama (-13.5) at #16 Arkansas -Tide rolls. They won't lose a game this year.
#25 Virginia Tech at #17 North Carolina (-2.5) - Tarheels win and cover.
#23 Florida State at #10 Miami (-2.5) -Florida State bounces back and wins.

Local Matchups
Arizona at #24 Utah (-9) - Utes are overrated. AZ wins outright.
BYU at Michigan State (-6) - Won't be as bad as last years trip to Michigan, but still, Sparty wins and covers.
Utah State (-6) at Colorado State - CSU wins.

Upset Picks
#21 Colorado at USC (-4.5) - USC is a dumpster fire. Buffs win and cover.
Washington State vs #15 Stanford (- 8.5) - Tree wins.
LSU (-2.5) at #18 Florida - Chomp! Chomp!
Air Force (-10.5) at Wyoming - Ankle biters win


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I might have to take a week off. After my Vols almost sent me into cardiac arrest it might be good to take a break. As stated you ride the hot hand, but i've never seen this much luck last so long.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ranked Matchups

#9 Tennessee(-6.5) at #8 Texas A&M - A&M will win 

#1 Alabama (-13.5) at #16 Arkansas - Alabama will win, but there will be a key controversial call that goes their way.

#25 Virginia Tech at #17 North Carolina (-2.5) - N.C.

#23 Florida State at #10 Miami (-2.5) - Miami will win this one big.

Local Matchups

Arizona at #24 Utah (-9) - Utah will win. Probably by a touchdown or less.

BYU at Michigan State (-6) - Michigan state as long as they come out and don't let BYU get the momentum early.

Utah State (-6) at Colorado State - Utah state wins.
Upset Picks

#21 Colorado at USC (-4.5) - Colorado is for real I think. They will win and cover.

Washington State vs #15 Stanford (- 8.5) - The mighty trees will win.

LSU (-2.5) at #18 Florida - I think Florida wins.

Air Force (-10.5) at Wyoming - Ummmmm..... Sure Air force will win this one.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Sad day down on the bayou folks. LSU just announced that Mike the Tiger (LSU's live mascot) cancer has come back and he most likely won't make it through the football season. Mike is an icon at LSU and this I believe is #6. He has a multi million dollar Tiger enclosure that is rated as the best in the world and has 24/7 care from the vet school at LSU. They even took him to a local cancer facility to have his cancer treated a few months ago. I hope they do the right thing and don't let him suffer. Hopefully we get another one soon. God bless Mike.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well scratch the LSU Florida game. Florida cancelled the game because they refused to move it to a different day or location. They clearly do not want to play LSU and hurt their chances of winning the SEC East.....even my good friend who is a life long gator fan admitted it yesterday and he's PO'd about it. 

LSU offered to play any time Saturday, Sunday or Monday, Florida refused. LSU offered to host the game in BR or play at a neutral field and pay all of Florida's travel expenses....Florida refused. The only deal Florida would accept was to have LSU cancel their Nov 19 home game, costing LSU 4.5M (Florida would not reimburse LSU for the $$$ lost) and go play the game in Florida. LSU would not give up the 4.5M plus that would put LSU playing 3 road games against top 20 teams in 12 days!!!! Clearly Florida did not want to play LSU and the hurricane gave them the perfect excuse not to.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> *Ranked Matchups*
> 
> #9 Tennessee(-6.5) at #8 Texas A&M - I'll Take TAMU to win
> 
> ...


What a bad week.


----------

